# Something stupid



## Stealthy (Sep 4, 2011)

I am a beginner and...

The cat sat on the mat.

There you go, I said something stupid. Now those that are that way inclined would you please take it out on me here, that's what this thread is for. It might free up a little space in the actual martial arts related sub-forums.


----------



## Sanke (Sep 4, 2011)

I get the feeling something's on your mind  care to share?

Edit: I'd like to add that I'm not trying to be inflammatory, just curious.


----------



## Stealthy (Sep 4, 2011)

Sanke said:


> I get the feeling something's on your mind  care to share?


No I'm cool, thanks for asking though.


----------



## Cyriacus (Sep 4, 2011)

Aww, now now. Itll all be fine


----------



## Jenna (Sep 4, 2011)

Sanke said:


> I get the feeling something's on your mind  care to share?
> 
> Edit: I'd like to add that I'm not trying to be inflammatory, just curious.


Yes, I am feeling the same also.  I have read a few of your threads Stealthy and would suggest that if you have something that is bothering you, please do not expend too much of your effort in contemplating it. I would guess your time is better employed elsewhere. If you have suffered personal affront here at MT, please either report to moderators or utilise your ignore list thing. Otherwise, I think it is a little confusing to those not party to your situation posting cryptic threads as you have. I do though sincerely hope you are able to resolve and get beyond whatever is troubling you. Jenna


----------



## thegatekeeper (Dec 27, 2011)

Stealthy said:


> I am a beginner and...
> 
> The cat sat on the mat.



Lol what?


----------

